# arc reggel



## Encolpius

Kedves fórumozók! Keresek egy magyar igét és melléknevet. Nekem most egyik sem jut az eszembe. Ha az ember reggel felkel és a párna éjjel nyomta az arcát, akkor mit csinált a párna és milyen az ember arca reggel? Van erre magyar ige és melléknév? Segítségül csak pár értelmetlen ötlet, tudom helytelenek, de talán kiindulópontnak jó segítség lehet: feltörte a párna az arcom, feltört arccal.  Szóval...? Köszönöm.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Encolpius!
Elsőre az a legkönnyebb megoldás, hogy a "párna nyomokat (csíkokat?) hagyott az arcán", de szerintem biztos lehet fatáziadúsabb és rövidebb megoldásokat is találni egy adott kontextusban még akkor is, ha "standard" megoldás nem kínálkozik könnyen.


----------



## Encolpius

most hirtelen az eszembe jutott egy ige: összegyűrte az arcom, összegyűrt arccal...ugye?
Sőt még talán olyan is létezik, nekem tetszik, hogy párnanyomos arc...hogy a nyomni ige is benne legyen...sőt talán párnacsíkos arc...


----------



## Zsanna

Az összegyűrt arc biztosan jó, csak annak lehet negatív mellékzöngéje is, mert utalhat sokáig elhúzódó esti bulizásra stb. 

Az "összegyűrte az arcom a párna" szintén jól hangzik és ennek tényleg nincs semmilyen negatív mellékíze első olvasásra.

A párnanyomos talán kevésbé szerencsés, minta párnacsíkos, de ez már az "ihlet birodalma" és szövegkörnyezettől függ, hogy mennyire lehet jól "elpasszolni".


----------



## gorilla

Elfeküdte az arcát?


----------



## Encolpius

gorilla said:


> Elfeküdte az arcát?



Jaj, ez nagyon jól hangzik.  Bár sajnos nem ismertem a szót vagy már elfelejtettem.... 

elfekszik: ts <Teste vmely részét> fekvés közben úgy nyomja meg, hogy az elzsibbad v. látható nyom marad rajta.


----------



## franknagy

Csatlakozom gorillához.


----------

